# Proper Bareback Posture



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

What is the correct posture when riding bareback?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Exactly the same as when riding with a saddle.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder this too. I hear like what the above poster said, the same way as in a saddle, then I also hear relax and let your toes touch the ground....??


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

it does not matter if your in a western, english saddle or no saddle at all. your posture should always be the same.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ i dont agree with this, because in jumping your position is different from WP.....
but i think as long as your balanced and in the sorta right position you usually ride in.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

yes jumping is different. but still your legs should be underneath you, heals down, straight back..ect


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ oh ok i get what your saying, like, all the basics should be the same.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

haha yeah, thats what i was trying to get across


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ive always heard that you sit forward more, higher on their back but not that you are on the wither


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I sit normally, except that I do not force my heels down. I just let my toes hang. When I make my feet into the normal riding position with the heels down, I create tension through my body and to me, it's better to be relaxed when riding than the worry about your heels.
I hope that made sense. =P


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

All I know is that I heard you're supposed to sit higher up, as said above, so that it's more comfortable for the horse. I just ride normally, but a little more 'relaxed' so that I flow better with my horse.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

It already helps for me if I can just go ahead and keep sitting :lol:
I think it is indeed the same as regular riding!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody! =)

I've read that when trotting bareback, I should do something called sitting the trot. How do I do that?


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

sitting the trot means dont post. I find the trot to be alot easier bareback than with a saddle on but thats probably just me. =) And yeah your posture should be pretty much the same as when you have a saddle on but you should relax your body so you stay with the motion of the horse.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I find the trot to be alot easier bareback than with a saddle on but thats probably just me.


Yeah, same here! It is very difficult to sit my Quarab's trot in a saddle (English and Western) but he is so easy to trot bareback! I think it may be because you can feel their muscles move more bareback and you can "match" their movement. But it is weird lol


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

sitting trot is exactly that, sitting. you do not post/rise. use your core muscles to help you sit with out getting bounced all over the place.


----------

